# Should I get number 2??



## 3minicoopers (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a beautiful 2 and a bit year old male cockapoo and now considering getting a pup, would appreciate the opinion on the good and bad of anyone that has two?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

3minicoopers said:


> I have a beautiful 2 and a bit year old male cockapoo and now considering getting a pup, would appreciate the opinion on the good and bad of anyone that has two?


All good so far for us, they are great buddies for each other. I only have 5 months between mine.
Ruth who is on here with Lola and new nina has a bigger age gap - as you can see from her posts, she's loving it - I'm sure she will tell you herself.
Theory is you should go with a female ..... It's up to you.
We certainly have no regrets - so a definite yes from us!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Mine were at the same time, but I get so much joy from watching them play together. Nothing is as delightful as the two chasing each other in the yard.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Do it! Definitely do it! Find yourself an amazing breeder and get that puppy... We haven't looked back.


----------



## 3minicoopers (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies 

Tinman that's my next dilemma, should I get a boy or girl??? There's two breeders relatively close to me with pups at the moment one of them has a girl but she has a slight undershot jaw but has been PRA tested. Another has both girl & boy but no PRA testing. I like the fact that the one with the girl was honest enough to tell me about the undershot jaw but a bit concerned it could lead to problems in the future.

Any thought??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The jaw will be fine.. Has the vet seen the pup? I really wouldn't worry.. It won't be noticeable as she grows..


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

3minicoopers said:


> Thanks for the quick replies
> 
> Tinman that's my next dilemma, should I get a boy or girl??? There's two breeders relatively close to me with pups at the moment one of them has a girl but she has a slight undershot jaw but has been PRA tested. Another has both girl & boy but no PRA testing. I like the fact that the one with the girl was honest enough to tell me about the undershot jaw but a bit concerned it could lead to problems in the future.
> 
> Any thought??


You should really always get a pup you know has been tested, or else you will be asking for heartache in the future - I've not heard of any with an undershot jaw..... What's the implications for future health? Eating etc?
Are you in a rush to get number 2? 
Have a look around for the right breeder and pup, although I like dog guys that are a bit special....... My Ralph has 6 toes on one foot!!
Have a look on the Internet about the jaw problem.
Does the breeder just have that one left? - are they asking you to pay full cost?


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have 2, got my 2nd last week, we have a Boy and a Girl  they are brilliant together and Enzo (our eldest) is so good with Orianna (our puppy). We knew Enzo would love another as he loves having playmates round so thought I would get him a permanent one


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I was thinking its a slight underbite? Humans have this. I'm sure it won't be a problem, you could ask the breeder if the vet has commented when they've checked the pups?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's worth noting that in poodles, slight underbites usually come together as the dog matures.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

2 dogs are always more fun than one and maybe 3 is a perfect number!
Lumpy's (Sugalump) Ginger has an undershot jaw - it gives her a very cheeky grin. It should not cause problems unless it is severe when they can get problems with teeth biting into gum etc.

Once you have decided to get another then look for the right pup - probably best not to rush - but oh so very, very hard to be patient! Would certainly make sure that as a minimum at least one of the parents has clear PRA eye test. Look at JoJo's My Dog's Life website for lots of information about testing - and then drool over her gorgeous puppies.

Advice often seems to be to get the opposite *** to your existing dog - but with neuteringand happy relaxed natures I don't think that it matters too much.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I would say definately go for number two, if the little girls jaw worries you and would take a little of the shine off, then keep searching you will find the one meant for you if she is not (it wouldn't worry me). When I put a similar thread on here I was advised to go for a girl, I had never had experience of a girl as all the dogs in the family have always been male, but I am so glad I got a girl, she is little miss mischief but so loving and really loves cuddles. Good luck in your search, hope it goes well and we have news you are expecting soon


----------



## 3minicoopers (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks Tracey

The breeder that has tested only has this one girl left, she has offered her at a reduced price to cover any possible costs in the future. I don't know the potential issues of the undershot jaw, thought I would phone my vet and ask. I thought the breeder was being very honest because I probably wouldn't have noticed.

I'm not in a great hurry but I stay in Scotland and they're not as easy to get a hold of here, but would rather get the right dog.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Definitely get a vets opinion. I honestly don't think you've a worry. It's very hard to notice unless they show their teeth.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Maybe message sugar lump about her dog ginger as marzi said, if you look on some of threads on here you'll find the details.
Have you been and seen this puppy yet? Because if you see it you know you'll be having it lol!!
To me you sound pretty keen on this young female pup?
I think I would rather have a poo with an undershot jaw than one that could go blind....


----------



## 3minicoopers (Jul 24, 2011)

Loving all the replies...thanks!!

I think it is an underbite, the breeder said the vet said it was slight and probably wouldn't give her any problems. It wouldn't bother me just don't want to take on a wee pup that's gonnae have problems.

It's soooo hard to be patient when that wee cute face is sitting waiting for a home 😍😍


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

To me an underbite is no big deal, so many dogs have it and humans. Your vet will advise.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

If its slight it will more than likely disappear as she grows. Ps I'm not trying to push you in to anything but this pup still needs a home and in my opinion, a slight underbite is nothing in comparison to other problems that can happen from poorly tested parents.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

3minicoopers said:


> Loving all the replies...thanks!!
> 
> I think it is an underbite, the breeder said the vet said it was slight and probably wouldn't give her any problems. It wouldn't bother me just don't want to take on a wee pup that's gonnae have problems.
> 
> It's soooo hard to be patient when that wee cute face is sitting waiting for a home 😍😍


Sooooo - just supposing cute face came to live with you.....
What would you calls her????


----------



## 3minicoopers (Jul 24, 2011)

Lol not that we've already pictured her in our house or anything but we like casey or livvy )


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

3minicoopers said:


> Lol not that we've already pictured her in our house or anything but we like casey or livvy )


Sounds almost like a done deal to me!! X


----------



## 3minicoopers (Jul 24, 2011)

Just read the ad again is says "parents from PRA clean lines" would there be proof of this.

(Good to know about poodle and underbite)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would ask for certificates..


----------



## 3minicoopers (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks if we decide to go for her I'll ask for certificates.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

The parents will be pedigree cocker mum and poodle dad I'm presuming?
The cocker mums owners should have health certificates showing this, but dad poodle could possibly of been a stud and not "on site" to be seen, but a breeder worth their salt will have a copy of their certificates. (But these can easily be produced - difficult to prove which dog it is for) so you would need to have faith in the breeder been ethical, preferably with a good reputation.
From my understanding, I think only one parent needs to be PRA tested clear for the pups to be healthy, someone else may clarify this or correct me? - I'm far from an expert, but do look at mydogslife website by jojo as suggested. Loads of great info x


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

When we got Orianna the dad was PRA clear through DNA blood samples and they had given us a copy of the certificate and without us asking they showed us the certificates proving the dad was PRA clear, just bare in mind which test they had done as apparently some people swab a dog which they know will come back clear and send it to a lab claiming it's for a different dog  Hope I haven't put you off


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They may have copies of certificates but you may need to contact the studs owners or the breeder of the bitch for confirmation. I'd get on the phone tomorrow and ask the breeder re certificates and also ring several vets and ask their opinions, just explain the situation and see what they say, ring a few x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

my ginger looks like a mean bull dog,her bottom jaw is out slightly from her top http://i40.tinypic.com/vfvwb9.jpg[/IMG

you can see it a little bet in this pix.,but she is perfectly fine in every way and very loveable wouldn't trad her for all the money they could stack up


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

There are no disadvantages in having a second poo at all in my opinion!

Just be careful about the jaw as my brother had to pay a lot of money for an op on his retriever puppy which wasn't covered by insurance as he bought the puppy knowing it had an undershot jaw. I know the poor little puppy still has to find a home but its best to go into these things with your eyes open.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

sugerlump said:


>


Trying to fix the link


----------



## 3minicoopers (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww Sugarlump she just looks like she's smiling 

Thanks Tess, I did speak to my vet and they said because she is so young they wouldn't be able to tell if there could be potential problems and if there was it could become costly. As much as she's a wee cutie and if I didn't know and my dog had that issue I would love him/her just the same but as I have a choice at this stage I am not going to take her (glad we didn't go and see her, probably couldn't resist).

Thanks for everyone's advice.


----------

